# BSOD Windows 7 0x0000009F



## bjklingenberg (Apr 23, 2010)

When my HP 64-bit system goes into sleep mode, it never comes back and I get BSOD messages when I power the system back on. This is a dual-boot system with Vista on the other partition - when I let Vista sleep, it resumes fine with no BSOD.


I have upgraded my RealTek LAN adapter driver. I also found a patch available from windows describing BSOD symptoms with 'slow - large' harddrives.

For now I have turned off auto-sleep to avoid the crash.

I have attached the requested logs from the "BSOD Reporting Page"

Thanks in advance,


BJ Klingenberg


· OS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
· x86 x64
· What was original installed OS on system?
· Windows 7 is a retail version
· Age of system (hardware) - 9 months
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS - I ran Windows Ultimate Beta and then did a clean install of the retail version
· CPU - Pentium Dual-Core E5200 @ 2.50GHZ
· Video Card - Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100
· MotherBoard -
- Memory - 6GB
· Power Supply - brand & wattage

Here is one of the dumps using the Windows Debugger.

==================================================
Dump File : 042310-52416-01.dmp
Crash Time : 4/23/2010 8:48:01 AM
Bug Check String : DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug Check Code : 0x0000009f
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000003
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`05bc6a20
Parameter 3 : fffff800`041b9518
Parameter 4 : fffffa80`09c3ae10
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+70600
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7600.16539 (win7_gdr.100226-1909)
Processor : x64
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\minidump\042310-52416-01.dmp
Processors Count : 2
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7600
==================================================

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [c:\Windows\Minidump\042310-47564-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff800`00b9c500?
WARNING: Inaccessible path: 'c:\windows\i386'
Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: c:\windows\i386
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a04000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c41e50
Debug session time: Tue Apr 20 09:52:17.290 2010 (UTC - 7:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:06.303
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005b2b060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80058eae10}

Probably caused by : pci.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8005b2b060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80000b9c518, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80058eae10, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IMAGE_NAME:  pci.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc117

MODULE_NAME: pci

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88000f52000 pci

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`00b9c4c8 fffff800`02ae31b3 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05b2b060 fffff800`00b9c518 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`00b9c4d0 fffff800`02a806a6 : fffff800`00b9c600 fffff800`00b9c600 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x292f0
fffff800`00b9c570 fffff800`02a7fa26 : fffffa80`08a69168 fffffa80`08a69168 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`00b9c5e0 fffff800`02a8057e : 00000007`23a8c0e3 fffff800`00b9cc58 00000000`0002ffcc fffff800`02bf2c08 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`00b9cc30 fffff800`02a7fd97 : 00000001`be43c8c2 00000001`0002ffcc 00000001`be43c86a 00000000`000000cc : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`00b9ccd0 fffff800`02a7cdfa : fffff800`02beee80 fffff800`02bfcc40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0126f414 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`00b9cd80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00b97000 fffff800`00b9cd40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_Rt64win7_IMAGE_pci.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_Rt64win7_IMAGE_pci.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Bugcheck 0x9F pointing to *Rt64win7.sys*:

```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Devin\AppData\Local\Temp\Rar$DI00.342\042310-52416-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

DbsSplayTreeRangeMap::Add: ignoring zero-sized range at ?fffff800`041b9500?
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\Symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02a1d000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02c5ae50
Debug session time: Fri Apr 23 11:44:32.082 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:01:09.095
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bc6a20, fffff800041b9518, fffffa8009c3ae10}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver is causing an inconsistent power state.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa8005bc6a20, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff800041b9518, Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8009c3ae10, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------


DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE:  3

IRP_ADDRESS:  fffffa8009c3ae10

DEVICE_OBJECT: fffffa80070ea050

DRIVER_OBJECT: fffffa800707b3a0

IMAGE_NAME:  Rt64win7.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b8fb8dc

MODULE_NAME: Rt64win7

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff88003d65000 Rt64win7

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002afc1b3 to fffff80002a8d600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`041b94c8 fffff800`02afc1b3 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05bc6a20 fffff800`041b9518 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`041b94d0 fffff800`02a996a6 : fffff800`041b9600 fffff800`041b9600 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x292f0
fffff800`041b9570 fffff800`02a98a26 : fffff800`02c3d700 00000000`00071c2c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`041b95e0 fffff800`02a9957e : 00000010`ecb7f564 fffff800`041b9c58 00000000`00071c2c fffff800`02c0a808 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`041b9c30 fffff800`02a98d97 : 00000004`21d6cec1 00000004`00071c2c 00000004`21d6ce4a 00000000`0000002c : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`041b9cd0 fffff800`02a95dfa : fffff800`02c07e80 fffff800`02c15c40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0166ec50 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`041b9d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`041ba000 fffff800`041b4000 fffff800`041b9d40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_Rt64win7.sys

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_IMAGE_Rt64win7.sys

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> r
rax=fffff80002c325f8 rbx=fffffa8009c3ae10 rcx=000000000000009f
rdx=0000000000000003 rsi=fffffa80096d9e40 rdi=fffffa80096d9e40
rip=fffff80002a8d600 rsp=fffff800041b94c8 rbp=0000000000000001
 r8=fffffa8005bc6a20  r9=fffff800041b9518 r10=0000000000000000
r11=0000000000008000 r12=fffffa8009c3ae10 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000001 r15=fffff80002c3d2d0
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`02a8d600 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`041b94d0=000000000000009f
0: kd> k
Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
fffff800`041b94c8 fffff800`02afc1b3 nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`041b94d0 fffff800`02a996a6 nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x292f0
fffff800`041b9570 fffff800`02a98a26 nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`041b95e0 fffff800`02a9957e nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`041b9c30 fffff800`02a98d97 nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`041b9cd0 fffff800`02a95dfa nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`041b9d80 00000000`00000000 nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
0: kd> kv
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`041b94c8 fffff800`02afc1b3 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 fffffa80`05bc6a20 fffff800`041b9518 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`041b94d0 fffff800`02a996a6 : fffff800`041b9600 fffff800`041b9600 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x292f0
fffff800`041b9570 fffff800`02a98a26 : fffff800`02c3d700 00000000`00071c2c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiProcessTimerDpcTable+0x66
fffff800`041b95e0 fffff800`02a9957e : 00000010`ecb7f564 fffff800`041b9c58 00000000`00071c2c fffff800`02c0a808 : nt!KiProcessExpiredTimerList+0xc6
fffff800`041b9c30 fffff800`02a98d97 : 00000004`21d6cec1 00000004`00071c2c 00000004`21d6ce4a 00000000`0000002c : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x1be
fffff800`041b9cd0 fffff800`02a95dfa : fffff800`02c07e80 fffff800`02c15c40 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0166ec50 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`041b9d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`041ba000 fffff800`041b4000 fffff800`041b9d40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
0: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03dbc000 fffff880`03dfa000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f3a000 fffff880`00f91000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`01a00000 fffff880`01a8a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04b78000 fffff880`04b8e000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03c0d000 fffff880`03c49000   agnfilt  agnfilt.sys  Thu Aug 06 15:37:29 2009 (4A7B30F9)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`04871000 fffff880`0487c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`02e36000 fffff880`02e3d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03d18000 fffff880`03d29000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`02d16000 fffff880`02d34000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02fd5000 fffff880`02fff000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00d01000 fffff880`00dc1000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`01b4d000 fffff880`01b7d000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ca3000 fffff880`00d01000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01073000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03c49000 fffff880`03c59000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`023d2000 fffff880`023e0000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03cfa000 fffff880`03d18000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03ceb000 fffff880`03cfa000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01b37000 fffff880`01b4d000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`04f22000 fffff880`04f44000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`023e0000 fffff880`023f3000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`02ea6000 fffff880`02fc2000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`04fd0000 fffff880`04fdc000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04442000 fffff880`04536000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04536000 fffff880`0457c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01257000 fffff880`0126b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0120b000 fffff880`01257000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01435000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01afd000 fffff880`01b37000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0164a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c0d000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02ff9000 fffff800`03042000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`04424000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`02c4e000 fffff880`02d16000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01664000 fffff880`0166d000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04424000 fffff880`04442000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012da000 fffff880`013f6000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Thu Jun 04 21:53:40 2009 (4A287AA4)
fffff880`010df000 fffff880`011fd000   iaStorV  iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
fffff880`03e05000 fffff880`043e92c0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Fri Sep 11 13:04:45 2009 (4AAA832D)
fffff880`03d4f000 fffff880`03d65000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`045f0000 fffff880`045ff000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00b9a000 fffff800`00ba4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04a58000 fffff880`04a9b000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0141a000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`017bf000 fffff880`017ea000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`067e9000 fffff880`067ee200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`04fdc000 fffff880`04ff1000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`02000000 fffff880`02023000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`022c9000 fffff880`022cb380   lv302a64 lv302a64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:31 2008 (488B3D77)
fffff880`02049000 fffff880`022c8180   LV302V64 LV302V64.SYS Sat Jul 26 11:09:08 2008 (488B3E14)
fffff880`022e7000 fffff880`023a6580   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Sat Jul 26 11:09:02 2008 (488B3E0E)
fffff880`067f1000 fffff880`067fb980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C)
fffff880`00c4b000 fffff880`00c8f000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:10 2009 (4A5BDF66)
fffff880`023c4000 fffff880`023d2000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`043ea000 fffff880`043f9000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00dc1000 fffff880`00ddb000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02e00000 fffff880`02e2d000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Nov 20 21:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`0498e000 fffff880`0499e000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Fri Nov 20 21:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`02d34000 fffff880`02d4c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`02d4c000 fffff880`02d79000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`02d79000 fffff880`02dc7000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`02dc7000 fffff880`02dea000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`02e9b000 fffff880`02ea6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f9a000 fffff880`00fa4000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`04adb000 fffff880`04b16000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:01:27 2009 (4A5BCAD7)
fffff880`0126b000 fffff880`012c9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03ce0000 fffff880`03ceb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01652000 fffff880`01664000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0166d000 fffff880`0175f000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04bb2000 fffff880`04bbe000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04bbe000 fffff880`04bed000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04ec3000 fffff880`04ed8000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`01bed000 fffff880`01bfc000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01a8a000 fffff880`01acf000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`0175f000 fffff880`017bf000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01b8b000 fffff880`01b9c000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03cd4000 fffff880`03ce0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02a1d000 fffff800`02ff9000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`0144f000 fffff880`015f2000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02e2d000 fffff880`02e36000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01bc7000 fffff880`01bed000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00fe4000 fffff880`00ff9000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fa4000 fffff880`00fd7000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`0141a000 fffff880`0142b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06af7000 fffff880`06b9d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04ee5000 fffff880`04f22000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c8f000 fffff880`00ca3000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04b8e000 fffff880`04bb2000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`04a00000 fffff880`04a1b000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04a1b000 fffff880`04a3c000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04a3c000 fffff880`04a56000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c83000 fffff880`03cd4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`02e80000 fffff880`02e89000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e89000 fffff880`02e92000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02e92000 fffff880`02e9b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c3a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03d65000 fffff880`03dbc000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 08:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
fffff880`06608000 fffff880`067e8400   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 04 05:50:52 2009 (4A78047C)
fffff880`06b9d000 fffff880`06ba8000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0164a000 fffff880`01652000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`048f6000 fffff880`0498e000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`06a00000 fffff880`06a69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`06ba8000 fffff880`06bd5000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`04b16000 fffff880`04b78000   storport storport.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:18 2009 (4A5BCACE)
fffff880`04a56000 fffff880`04a57480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01803000 fffff880`01a00000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`06bd5000 fffff880`06be7000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01bba000 fffff880`01bc7000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01b9c000 fffff880`01bba000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`017ea000 fffff880`017fe000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03d29000 fffff880`03d4f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04f44000 fffff880`04f98000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`04a9b000 fffff880`04aad000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`022cc000 fffff880`022e6c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`04fb3000 fffff880`04fd0000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`067ef000 fffff880`067f0f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`045df000 fffff880`045f0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04e69000 fffff880`04ec3000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04589000 fffff880`045df000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`023b8000 fffff880`023c4000   usbprint usbprint.sys Mon Jul 13 20:38:18 2009 (4A5BD37A)
fffff880`023a7000 fffff880`023b8000   usbscan  usbscan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:35:32 2009 (4A5BD2D4)
fffff880`04f98000 fffff880`04fb3000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`0457c000 fffff880`04589000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fe4000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02e3d000 fffff880`02e4b000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02e4b000 fffff880`02e70000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e71000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01073000 fffff880`010bf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`01ad8000 fffff880`01af3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02e70000 fffff880`02e80000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e87000 fffff880`00f2b000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f2b000 fffff880`00f3a000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01acf000 fffff880`01ad8000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00f91000 fffff880`00f9a000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`02023000 fffff880`02044000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0499e000 fffff880`049cf000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04871000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01b7d000 fffff880`01b8b000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02ea6000 fffff880`02fc2000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`02fc2000 fffff880`02fd5000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04ee3000 fffff880`04ee5000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04ed8000 fffff880`04ee3000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
Did you manually disable this device in the *Device Manager*?

```
Symptom:	
Device is disabled.
Cause:	A device is disabled preventing it from working properly.
Details:	The device, AGN Virtual Network Adapter, is disabled. If this device is no longer used it may be intentionally disabled. The Plug and Play ID for this device is 12.
Resolution:	1. Determine if you need the device.
	2. If you need the device, enable it in Device Manager.
	3. If you do not use the device it can be left disabled.
Related:	Explanation of Error Codes Generated by Device Manager
	Manage Devices in Windows
```
Reinstall the chipset drivers from HP's website and let us know if you still get BSODs.


----------



## bjklingenberg (Apr 23, 2010)

AGN is my AT&T Global Network Dialer i use to VPN into work. I enabled it and rebooted but it auto disabled itself. Are there other 'chipset' drivers I should reinstall? Thanks.


----------



## bjklingenberg (Apr 23, 2010)

One more thing: I found this driver update on HP.com but when I tried to install it it never completed - I rebooted the computer and the adapter seems to work and the driver seems to be installed. Could I be having a hardware issue with the LAN adapter?

Realtek Networking Controller Driver Update

# System requirements: You must be logged on as an administrator to install this update.
# You must have a Microsoft Windows 7 64-bit operating system.
Released: 2009-11-10
Version: 7.6.820.2009
Compatibility: Microsoft Windows 7 (64-bit), Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit), Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (64-bit), Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit), Microsoft Windows 7 Home Basic (64-bit)
Fix/Enhancement: Resolves an issue that can cause a blue screen error.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

All *14* kernel dumps do point to your Realtek Ethernet; however, you have the most recent version - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 08:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
[/font]
```


Update your Realtek HD audio drivers as well - yours = 8-4-2009

Realtek HD Audio --> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3


These 2008 Logitech Quickcam drivers need to be updated - 

```
[font=lucida console]
 lv302a64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:31 2008 (488B3D77) - Logitech Quickcam
 LV302V64.SYS Sat Jul 26 11:09:08 2008 (488B3E14) - Logitech Quickcam
 lvrs64.sys   Sat Jul 26 11:09:02 2008 (488B3E0E) - Logitech Quickcam
 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Jul 26 11:06:36 2008 (488B3D7C) - Logitech Quickcam
[/font]
```
Logitech drivers --> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/support_downloads/downloads/&cl=us,en

I am unsure exactly what is causing the *0x9f (0x3,,,)* BSODs at this time. Hardware is a definite contender. I usually find a 3rd party firewall to be the cause, but so far do not see one in your system files.

I do see a AGN Virtual Network Adapter listed, but the message "Hardware not present" follows.

Run --> DRIVER VERIFIER - Windows 7 & Vista 

If software related, the Driver Verifier should help flush out the offending 3rd party driver.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 23 11:44:32.082 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:01:09.095
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bc6a20, fffff800041b9518, fffffa8009c3ae10}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Apr 20 12:52:17.290 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:06.303
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005b2b060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80058eae10}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Apr 20 01:29:28.538 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:50:21.552
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bac060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8008967310}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Apr 19 20:44:35.226 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:22.239
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bc9a20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8005817d30}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Apr 19 18:09:02.806 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:50:35.819
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bcaa20, fffff800041b9518, fffffa8005ee97d0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Apr 19 13:10:43.523 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:56:36.537
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bc9060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80091cf680}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Apr 17 13:20:55.506 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:45:22.520
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bb2060, fffff800041c4518, fffffa8006cd3e10}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Apr 16 19:52:23.364 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:08.378
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bcaa20, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800759b7b0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Apr 16 17:04:49.977 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:07:35.990
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bc9060, fffff800041b9518, fffffa80091fa6e0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Apr  5 14:43:50.316 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:01:39.329
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80051e7060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa8005eaa850}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Apr  5 04:18:27.178 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:24:37.191
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bc9a20, fffff800041c0518, fffffa8007fa7d30}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Apr  4 17:07:43.342 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:20:40.640
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005bb2060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa800543cd30}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Apr  3 15:33:48.596 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:46:09.609
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa80051e9060, fffff80000b9c518, fffffa80084f81e0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Apr  3 00:25:18.757 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:09:36.770
BugCheck 9F, {3, fffffa8005b89a20, fffff80000ba2748, fffffa8006006e10}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Rt64win7.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Rt64win7.sys
Probably caused by : Rt64win7.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  NMMediaServerS
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  
  
 
 

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------

